

Secrets of a Serial Entrepreneur - augy
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6996517466645098754

======
augy
My takeaways

Starting is the hardest part.

Nothing succeeds like a working demo, so find a galvanizing event =YC DEMO
DAY= that forces you to get a prototype built. Otherwise you will think about
it to much.

There are customers that everyone else will follow zero in on them.

Excel threw other peoples resources.

